# RS changing from 3T Ergosum to Rotundo...



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

I have a 2008 Cervelo RS and I am considering changing from 3T Ergosum to Rotundo bars to get the transition from bar to lever from flat to more 'V' shaped and get the drops lower. Can someone please post a combination of SRAM RED with 3T Rotundo bars. Thanks!!!


----------

